# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje - Prodaja pelena, majica i ostalih rodinih artikala >  Otvaranje Rodina dućana!

## Lutonjica

S velikim ponosom i veseljem pozivamo vas na otvaranje 
*Rodina dućana*
u petak *10. listopada* u *18* sati
na adresi *Ilica 133*
 :Very Happy:

----------


## Teica

Bravo  :Smile:  !

----------


## spajalica

jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
nadam se da ipak se vidimo

----------


## emily

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: jeeeeeee

----------


## Apsu

Wohoo, bravo!

----------


## Bubica

čestitam svima!!!!

----------


## rutvica

čestitam! to je velika stvar!

----------


## baka

Čestitam i želim uspješno poslovanje. To je negdje kod Maclarenovog duć
ana.

----------


## spajalica

Odmah do, vrata do vrata.

----------


## Nera

Nadam se doći. Susjeda, mogle bi skupa.  :Smile:

----------


## Lola13

Jupiiiiiiii, blizu, purfect  :Smile:

----------


## SKDT

BRAVOOOOO!!! Bila sam...odličan je dućančić  :Smile:

----------


## Nera

Jako mi se sviđa kak je uređen dućančić! Ima dušu.  :Very Happy: 
Radi li Roda cvijet i ribu koji su u izlogu? Jako mi se sviđaju, naročito riba.

----------


## apricot

šuške su iz Humane Nove

----------


## Nera

Roda ih prodaje ili su samo ukras dućana?

----------


## Lutonjica

prodaju se

----------


## Nera

Kad moje ribe usele u svoju sobu, morti im uleti jedna takva.

----------


## Lutonjica

ako netko još nije vidio, evo fotki s otvaranja  :Smile: 

http://roda.hr/hr/roda-let-ducan-gallery

----------

